# Breakaway HDX? Anyone got one?



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone here got an HDX? 

How does it throw 8nbait? can u throw 10nbait if u want?

Can you really put all u got into 8nbait with it?

Where did you get it and how much $$ for it?

Couple of questions that are buzzing around my head atm.


Jesse


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

they aren't being sold yet ..
derf


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

but they have been pretty well tested,
http://breakawayusa.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1651
charlie


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Opinions on the 13' LDX?


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Anyone here got an HDX?
> 
> How does it throw 8nbait? can u throw 10nbait if u want?
> 
> ...


Nick at Breakaway recently stated they would be available in about 3 more weeks and run about 229.00.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Jesse, Nick is saying that delivery (to him) is about three weeks away. Retail will be $229 and regarding the rod's ratings and abilities, I would read the thread Charlie linked to on the Breakaway board. Charlie's little brother  put the rod through its paces.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Lipyourown said:


> Opinions on the 13' LDX?


Picked one up earlier in the year. Does fine with up to 5 and small bait. Can sling a stingsilver out of sight, but a little long for working artificials on a steady basis.

Bottom line - I enjoy it but usually have to throw something stouter to handle 6 or 8 & bait.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Surf Cat. The price is right for me and it would be an in between rod...or when the heaver blows up. Basically it would sit in the rod holder with a 525 and lure waiting for something far out to swim by.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Blank?*

Anyone know if they are going to offer the blank for us rod builders?

Sandcrab


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SC,

Are you refering to the LDX or the new HDX. The LDX is a 3-5 oz rod and it's been out for a year or so. The HDX is built for 8nbait. Other than a prototype that made the rounds a couple of months ago I don't believe there are any HDX's out there. 

There should be plenty in a few weeks though.

Tommy


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

The HDX rods will arrive a little later than planned due to manufactuering scheduling. The HDX rods will only be made in the completed rod form for now according to one of the distributors working with Nick on this production batch.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Ldx*



Tommy said:


> SC,
> 
> Are you refering to the LDX or the new HDX. The LDX is a 3-5 oz rod and it's been out for a year or so. The HDX is built for 8nbait. Other than a prototype that made the rounds a couple of months ago I don't believe there are any HDX's out there.
> 
> ...


Tommy I was answering lipyourown's question about the LDX- should work fine for his intended purpose. I have mine matched up with a blue yonder for lots of fun slingin metal.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

The distrbutor called this morning and said the HDX and some more LDX rods should arrive in mid august.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SC,

I missed that one...lol

Tommy


----------

